# Remington Nylon 11



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Found this old thing in a pawnshop up in Bellingham Washington. price was right, was on clearance rack!!! Got it home an cleaned the barrel. Itâ€™s definitely a good shooter. Only bad is at some time someone engraved their name on stock cap.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The bolt action version of the Nylon 66 which was semi auto. They are surprisingly accurate .22's.


Good find.


TH


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The action looks almost identical to my 513 Matchmaster. The safety and the beehive on the end of the bolt is the same and the red cocking indicator. They call that a butter knife bolt I believe. Should be a shooter and if it has the same trigger as a 513 it is adjustable.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty cool find.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I picked up a Nylon 66 earlier this year. It reminded me of the one my dad had when I was a kid.

A good site for information on our old rifles is: http://www.nylonrifles.com/wp/


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I gave it to my oldest daughter. She just recently got interested in shooting an hunting.(late bloomer). Shes got her mind set on getting her a deer this year. Sheâ€™s a pretty good shot with pistol an the AR15-22. But this will be her first scoped rifle other than her shooting my gamo in back yard. So this Nylon will get used for many more years for her plinking in the backyard. Her an my son already think itâ€™s cool to take the sodas from the pantry an shoot them to watch the can blow up.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hans_on1 (Dec 2, 2018)

I live near Bellingham - just north a few miles! Donâ€™t see very many posts on this site from the west side!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I was up there working at BP Cherry Point, but was staying in Bellingham. Got out of work one day an didnâ€™t feel like going straight to hotel. So went to pawnshops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a cool find! You taught me something new as I wasn't aware of the bolt action Model 11. I've still got Grandpa's old Nylon 66.


----------

